# Donkey made the news.



## CamelBone (Mar 22, 2018)

Lol! This is funny. Pigcasso: Best name for a pig since Wilbur Bacon III


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Or, his nickname: Wilby Bacon.

on the donkey . . I'll have to check out his YT channel. I never knew how much I would love donkeys until I spent some time with some mini donks. They are so smart, and so friendly!!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm definitely in the wrong line of business, if I could be teaching pigs to paint & selling their work for $1000's!


----------

